# diabetic foot ulcer help



## jayne1 (May 14, 2017)

Hello
I have just joined this forum. My mum aged 77 was diagnosed with diabetes 2 nearly two and a half years ago. She was only diagnosed after 2 years of what she describes as being 'unwell' and decided to tell me that she needed help because she had lost nearly 3 stone in weight and she wasn't dieting. After many different tests she was finally diagnosed along with other health issues.
A couple of months ago she discovered an ulcer on her ankle. She waited two weeks before telling me. I therefore made an urgent appointment for my mum to see her GP. He referred her immediately to the District Nurse who visited mum on the same day to dress the ulcer. Then was then referred to the Planned Treatment Department at our local hospital. After 3 weeks the Planned Treatment Department felt that mum's ulcer needed further investigation and referred her for an urgent doppler as well as treatment for ingrowing toenails that mum doesn't realise she has because she has lost the nerve feeling in her toes. After the doppler was carried out the hospital decided to use a compression bandage to help the circulation in mum's leg. It was fascinating to hear the difference between her left leg where her ulcer is compared to her right leg.
Mum saw the Diabetic Nurse at the local surgery last week and when I told her about mum's ulcer on her ankle and asked her if this was caused by mum's diabetes she just replied 'probably'. the Diabetic Nurse wasn't that bothered about mum's ulcer and was more interested in telling me that I am highly likely to get Diabetes 2 so recommended that I get tested asap and that my children should too when they get into their 30s as it often runs in families. I then explained that mum's blood sugar level was around 15.3 and she said that was to be expected because she has an infection in her leg.
On Thursday, I asked the nurse at the hospital if she thought mum's ulcer was caused by mum's diabetes and she just replied she didn't know. I then asked her how long will it take to get better and her response was 'a very long time'. She then examined mum's ankle and it had become infected and she applied some silver cream to mum's ulcer. The nurse then said she was thinking of starting mum on a 12 week plan but seeing mum's leg on that day said that a 18 week plan would probably be better. She said after then her treatment can be reviewed.
So after asking the question about mum's ulcer being as a result of her diabetes has remained unanswered and I am hoping someone on her can share their experience with me as I would really like to know if mum's leg will ever get better or are things going to get worse for mum. I just want to be prepared and have answers for mum.
Thank you for listening!


----------



## grovesy (May 14, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum jayne1. It's impossible to say for sure if your Mum's ulcer was caused by her diabetes, but leg ulcers occur more frequently in people with poorly controlled blood glucose levels. Initial minor injuries are more likely to go unnoticed when nerves / sensation is damaged. Infections do increase blood glucose levels. Now your Mum needs proper ulcer treatment, alongside managing her blood glucose levels. Best wishes for her recovery, as ulcers are by definition slow healing.
Type 2 diabetes has a large genetic component, but keeping fit, active, normal weight all reduce your risk, so it's important for you and your children to be aware.


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your Mum's health issues. Mum's are a worry, she is lucky to have you.


----------



## trophywench (May 14, 2017)

All bodily healing is one heck of a lot slower if you have higher blood glucose than a non-diabetic for starters and everything slows down as we age - there's no cure for that.  All bodily tissue including skin loses collagen and everything that keeps it plump and juicy and easily healing - it' a vicious circle unfortunately.

The medics are being truthful - tissue ulcers take months to heal even if you're not diabetic or elderly.  Did D cause it? - who knows? could have happened anyway, if you slightly damage a bit of you and ignore it.  Add the fact that she wouldn't have felt the pain cos her nerve endings were already damaged and exacerbating with a further a slight rub or abrasion which she wouldn't have been aware of either is much more likely to be able to escalate, isn't it?

Most importantly - she's getting specialist long term treatment now for it - so I'm afraid you both need to be super vigilant from now on in.

I do hope she makes progress - but there are no guarantees.

When are YOU getting yourself checked out?


----------



## jayne1 (May 14, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome and replies which have been helpful and supportive.
I suppose what I am looking for is to hear from those who have had an ulcer as to whether their ulcer healed and how long it took but from what I have read if this is a diabetic foot ulcer they do not heal and there is a high risk that mum's leg/foot may have to be amputated in the end. I suppose I am just wanting to prepare myself for the worse so that I can be strong for my mum. I also do not understand why the professionals cannot confirm if this ulcer has been caused by mum's diabetes as being vague is not really helping.  I suppose I will just have to accept its going to be a long haul and we will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2017)

Because they simply will not guess or make conjectures about her ulcer - or anything - only tell you what they know as facts.  They do not know the facts - so how can they tell you what caused it?  I mean - in the same way when delivering a terminal prognosis to - or for - a patient - they can't tell them and theirs when that might be.  So do you really want to have a go at them - or are you just wanting to get it off your chest?

However don't just give up hope and expect the worst thing happening tomorrow - although it's good that you are aware of things that MIGHT possibly go wrong. 

I know a T2 bloke who I used to try and persuade to treat his diabetes better and gave up in the finish (like almost all his friends) because he was simply in denial - and it could have been an awful outcome - in the finish he got carted off into hospital and lost at least two if not 3 toes off one foot - but that actually turned him around, thank goodness and because he's treated himself properly ever since - he's still alive and very much kicking 10 years later, to date!


----------



## jayne1 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Jenny and good to hear that the T2 bloke you have referred to is still alive and very much kicking 10 years on!. My mum has just received an urgent referral appointment with the Vascular Team next week so we will have to see what they say. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that my mum is going to be okay and trying to be strong for her. A lot of what she is suffering now is because mum was in denial of her medical condition so I am hoping like the T2 bloke you were helping this has been a wake up call for her.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2017)

I hope so too Jayne!  However - if people will NOT be responsible for themselves (I mean providing they are capable of being so) - then it isn't our job to be responsible for them - even if they are a parent or an (adult) child.


----------



## Maz2 (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum. Sorry to hear you have such a lot of worry about this.  It is always difficult when no-one will commit themselves one way or the other.  I have heard that people with diabetes can get ulcers but my friend's brother had one on his leg and he is not diabetic.  It may or may not be.  I believe they do take some time to heal. 

If they are advising you to be tested I would do it.  I was taking part in some research and they found out I was pre-diabetic and I had no idea.  It was a total shock. I am at present on a diabetes prevention programme and reading lots of advice from the very knowledgeable members of this Forum.


----------



## Blue flash (May 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome the most important thing with blisters and ulcers is to keep them dry,  and with regular check ups and dressing they can heal but can take a long time


----------



## Andrew MacFarlane (May 29, 2017)

I was treated this month for a severe foot ulcer and diagnosed Type 2 at same time.

Lucky to get away with small toe amputation tbh.

I was in denial about the diabetes, knew I had it for a while but ignored it.

Could have lost my leg below the knee.

Within 3 days of metformin and slow acting insulin, felt better than I have in years. Go to the doctors and do something whilst you or they still can.


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Andrew MacFarlane. Please introduce yourself in Newbies section, if you'd like.


----------

